# Having to sell our Boer Herd (Northern CA)



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Unfortunately, some things have come about in our lives and we are having to sell our entire Boer herd. These are very special goats to us. It has taken us a while to finally get to this point and now we have to sell them all. We have 5 Does and 1 quality FB Buck that comes from awesome breeding lines. He is only 7 months old but is ready now for the Does. Please private message me if you live in CA and are interested.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that Merry.  Good luck selling your herd. :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How devastating Merry, I am so very sorry, you have to go through this, as I know, you love your goats so. :hug:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Aw gee Packhills, I hope you will still be with us.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm so sorry! I pray you will somehow find contentment in this situation, and hopefully begin again one day.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry. I hope you find them great homes. :hug:


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

wow , sometimes you just cant win. i'm sorry you are going through this, i know it is heartbreaking on many levels.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh no Merry I am so sad to hear this  I hope and pray that everything going on gets better, and one day you can get back into Boers again some day. I hope your goats all find good homes, and hope you will still come on here to chat with us!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I don't know where your at or heck try any ways but take a pic of your herd and put in cl susanvill section. My parents neighbors was asking if I had a small starter herd for sale but I do not. If you do that and a Dennis or Dorothy call that's them and very loving home


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Jessica84 said:


> I don't know where your at or heck try any ways but take a pic of your herd and put in cl susanvill section. My parents neighbors was asking if I had a small starter herd for sale but I do not. If you do that and a Dennis or Dorothy call that's them and very loving home


Oh Jessica thank you so much. I will try putting them on Susanville. Yes, I do love these goats... and you all may remember me just going on and on about Abelene. She is so sensitive and the whole herd dynamics is so good right now as we have worked to have them all get a long. I sure would like all 6 to go together.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Are they papered or no???? And how much for the whole group if you want them to go together??? A friend of mine knows everyone it seems and has helped me sell goats in the past so will tell her about them as well.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

The Buck is tatooed and ready to be registered. I just hadnt sent it all in yet. The two paints are registerable as purebreds but they are 99% Boer. Only one goat is not registerable. I have two that are registerable as percentages even tho' one is actually a full blood, her dam is not registered. I ended up putting them on Susanville CL also.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I had listed 1500 for all 6 but if I find the right home, I can be negotionable.


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

OH sheash, Merry it's so sad to hear this. I only just met you and I have attached myself to you  I hope our paths cross soon and I hope those precious ones find a great home. I'm always open for a cup of tea. 
Lots of great luck, Lisa


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I'm so sorry that you have to do this. I hope you find them a great family to go to.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Thank you all so much. OUr paths may cross again.. We have gotten to know a lot more 4Hrs in our area and like to go to their shows for support. I just all worried about my Abelene.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

OK I'll tell my parents to tell Dennis when they go up there which I think should be soon. And I'll see Brandi my friend who seems to k ow every goat sheep and horse person from the bottom of California all the way to the top of Oregon. I'm so very sorry with this change you have to do. I have seen a few pictures of your goats and I'm sure you can find a good home for them.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

i'm so sorry!! heart breaking. i'm sort of in your position, about to move countries and will have to find homes for my goaties too. i'm sure they'll find amazing homes!

:hug:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I think we have some help with our situation and for now I have removed them off of Craigs list for time being. I have people who may want to buy them if we do sell. Thanks so much everyone.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh I so hope it all works out well for you!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

AWSOME!!!!! Hope you get to keep them


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Merry, that is Awesome, I am so happy for you.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

Oh I'm so hoping for the best for you and the family!!!!!


----------



## Jking (Oct 10, 2013)

I am very interested in your herd. My 4yr old son and I are starting a boer goat herd. We live 30 miles south of Fresno Ca. Please email me at [email protected] with some pics and price.
Thank you 
Jeff King
559-572-8761


----------

